# Buying lenses, do you listen to your heart or your head?



## willrobb (Dec 15, 2011)

I try to be as sensible as possible before I buy. I have a good collection of equipment, I can cover all my bases for work, but always keep my eye out for something new to add to my bag of tricks.

Recently I had my mind set on a TS-E 24mm 3.5LII, I knew it'd be great for landscapes and also be amazing for some creative portraits. I did all the research I usually do, found everyone agreed it was a beautiful piece of glass, some of the best optics on a canon lens, I started putting money to the side for it....then I had a play with it and I talked myself out of it. My heart told me I really wanted it, but my head so no. Don't get me wrong, it is a beautiful lens, I do love it and I still think I will get it one day, but the reality is that for my work (editorial/weddings/portraits/corporate events/travel) I wouldn't use it so often to justify the price. Instead, I need another wide aperture lens with AF, say a 35mm f1.4L, Sigma 85mm f1.4, or a canon 135mm f2L, all lenses I can use in many more situations. Cheaper as well which helps.

Any of you ever do the same thing, does sense kick in and you listen to your head or do you just go with your gut?


----------



## bycostello (Dec 15, 2011)

the amount of kit i have under my bed!! love a new toy... really trying to cut back on purchases, cuts into the bottom line.. but sooo hard to resist.... as will be the 5dmk3 or maybe 1dx!!


----------



## DramaticIrony (Dec 15, 2011)

Listen to your heart, then go with your head - and when you've made extra money from photos taken with the more sensible lens, buy the fun one you really wanted


----------



## jouster (Dec 15, 2011)

I listen to my wife.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep, I keep talking myself into needing a 70-200mm f2.8, when my 70-300mm non-L works well enough 95% of the time and my 135mm F2 does what the 70-300mm doesn't. Same with the wide too... the 15-85 does a great job, but I can't help thinking, would a 17-55mm or 16-35mm or 10-22mm or etc etc etc....


----------



## dstppy (Dec 15, 2011)

You'll be better off with your head. I've got several great lenses that I don't use (but may!)



Haydn1971 said:


> Yep, I keep talking myself into needing a 70-200mm f2.8, when my 70-300mm non-L works well enough 95% of the time and my 135mm F2 does what the 70-300mm doesn't. Same with the wide too... the 15-85 does a great job, but I can't help thinking, would a 17-55mm or 16-35mm or 10-22mm or etc etc etc....


re: 70-300mm . . . you must be a significantly better photographer than I am (or less picky, but the former isn't that hard to be  ) I totally regret buying that and not getting a higher-end prime or one of the f4 L zooms. Everyone (not photographers) tell me that the shots are good, but what the heck do they know?  

I have the 15-85 and WANTED the 24-105 . . . so I got that which was just plain silly. The 10-22mm is *exactly* one of the lenses I was talking about above . . . it's fun, but unless you NEED it, 15mm is pretty wide. 

The first time you really *have* to shoot handheld at night, you'll start looking at the f2.8 lenses, but those have a LOT more application than the specialty lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 15, 2011)

Usually my head. My heart was telling me to buy the 500mm f/4L IS before they discontinued it, but my head pointed out that I shoot 90% of the time with the 5DII and only 10% with the 7D + 100-400mm - and the latter shooting is where I want the extra 100mm. The head won, and the $$ is waiting for the 1D X to become available.


----------



## thejoyofsobe (Dec 15, 2011)

i let my heart fantasize about these things but when it comes to putting money down the head wins. the widest lens i have is 24mm and on a crop body i often find myself always wanting to go just wider. so i convinced myself i NEEDED the EF-S 10-22mm and i stalked the Canon refurb store waiting for it to be both in stock and on their additional 15% off sale. 

so when that finally happens for me and i'm ready to check out is when my head took over. i was about spend $750 (lens+tax+shipping+hood+filter) for a 16-35mm equivalent lens that could only be used on a crop body. That money would buy me A LOT more in the future if I instead put it towards a full frame camera. Heck for $100 more I could pick up a 5D Classic. Sure going full frame and not buying the EF-S 10-22mm would mean i'd later have to buy another lens if I really wanted to cover the 16-23mm gap but maybe a true 24mm is plenty wide enough. I shoot lowlight a lot more than I do wide scenes so a full frame camera just makes sense as I get a two-prong increase in handhold-ability from the reduction in crop factor and better high ISO performance. and my 50mm f/1.4 is practically begging to be put on a full frame body for shallower depth of field and less tight framing. Yay deferred gratification!


----------



## torger (Dec 15, 2011)

As a hobbyist, I'm kind of forced to listen to my wallet.

Otherwise I do very well considered buys. But somehow, I always manage to convince myself to go for the expensive alternative. I'm now thinking about 85mm/1.2, a lot more expensive than the 85/1.8 or sigma 85/1.4. I like short dof photography with people, and then 85/1.2 is king, OOF blur is stronger than sigma 85/1.4 even at the same aperture. But do I need the shortest dof and blurriest oof? My heart says "yes", my head says "hmmmm..." and my wallet says "hell no!"


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a digital wallet - when my head asks if there is sufficient funds the wallet can only say yes or no. Life is too short to make do with second best


----------



## willrobb (Dec 15, 2011)

jouster said:


> I listen to my wife.



My wife usually tells me to get the best I can as in the long run it delivers te best images, pays for itself and pays for the bills.

However, one day when I was mentioning the 1DX she asked how much it would be and if we "really" needed it and she suggested "how about we get a 1DX when you can afford to take me to Paris to buy me a Chanel bag."

I got to start working harder...


----------



## RC (Dec 15, 2011)

Both head and heart.



torger said:


> As a hobbyist, I'm kind of forced to listen to my wallet....



I too am a hobbyist and I am forced to listen to my wallet first and foremost I do however have "photography allocated" money. I'm always saving up for the next item on my list of "things to buy."

I used my head doing lots of research to make the choice of which lens (or accessory) I need/want.
I use my heart to choose which version of a that lens to purchase. For example I chose the 100 Macro 2.8 L over the non L version even though IQ seems to be about the same. If I don't buy what my heart wants, I will always wish I had done so.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 15, 2011)

My head.

I don't impulse buy anything, ever. I take a long time considering any purchase.


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 15, 2011)

jouster said:


> I listen to my wife.



lol, well said!


----------



## JR (Dec 15, 2011)

I listen to my heart, but then my head kind of decide the best timing to follow the heart and spend the $$$! Most of the time anyway...Given this is very a passion for me, I am often more emotional then rational about my purchases...


----------



## unfocused (Dec 15, 2011)

My heart is really good at showing my head how to rationalize just about anything.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 15, 2011)

It's always a good mental health exercise to assess needs vs wants. It's a tool I often used in counseling.

For everyone, it's different. Since photography isn't contributing to my economic well being, it's hard to quantify real needs.

But I'm guessing for most of us, there is a satisfaction in taking a picture we like to look at that is rare in most aspects of our lives. Whether the world likes or dislikes my pictures I derive great personal satisfaction in reviewing many of them on a cold winter eve. I go to sleep with a smile on my face -- and dreams of the Dx1 and L-class lenses.

I don't know how I balance the financial costs of lenses and such against that need for such satisfaction, but I'm not bankrupt yet so I must be managing.

Sorry if that's not the answer you were looking for, but it explains it for me. Thanks for asking.


----------



## branden (Dec 15, 2011)

I have found that living in close proximity to a lens rental shop has drastically cut down my frequency of purchases.

My heart rents; my head buys.


----------



## Harley (Dec 15, 2011)

willrobb said:


> Recently I had my mind set on a TS-E 24mm 3.5LII, I knew it'd be great for landscapes and also be amazing for some creative portraits. I did all the research I usually do, found everyone agreed it was a beautiful piece of glass, some of the best optics on a canon lens, I started putting money to the side for it....then I had a play with it and I talked myself out of it. My heart told me I really wanted it, but my head so no. Don't get me wrong, it is a beautiful lens, I do love it and I still think I will get it one day, but the reality is that for my work (editorial/weddings/portraits/corporate events/travel) I wouldn't use it so often to justify the price. Instead, I need another wide aperture lens with AF, say a 35mm f1.4L, Sigma 85mm f1.4, or a canon 135mm f2L, all lenses I can use in many more situations. Cheaper as well which helps.



Both head and heart for me, but sometimes you can find a way to get more than you thought. I had been thinking about a TS lens for quite sometime, but also was interested in wider primes. I ended up getting both in one fell swoop for about $700. 

Ed Mika (Ontarian on CR Forum) developed an adapter for the Canon FD 35mm f/2.8 TS lens. I learned about him through an article here on Canon Rumors. 

His adapter doesn't have any optics, so you're not slowing down the lens. You remove the FD mount and attach the new mount which has a dandelion chip for autofocus confirmation and EXIF data. The lens retains all its rotational functionality. Plus, the older TS lenses are of a much better build than the TS-E lenses, more compact and all metal. Its an MF lens, so the only thing you really sacrifice is AF. It's a nice 35mm prime. And it's a tilt-shift!

I see you're shooting on a 5D Mark II -- The adapted FD 35mm TS has no mirror interference on FF bodies unlike the Ed Mika adapted FL 55mm f/1.2 which is essentially an EF-S lens.

I love mine so far. I'll probably end up using it more as a prime than for the tilt or shift but only time will tell. Hope this is helpful.

More info on CR Forum by going here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=2337.0
and that's where you'll find the link to the adapter sales.


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 15, 2011)

Being wise makes the choice...less than obvious. I find that if I always listen to my head and ignore my heart, it can suck the fun out of things and make them utilitarian and boring. But always listening to the heart leads to a very expensive pile of...glass in this case...that just collects dust. Of course actually finding that balance is way beyond my meager skills...


----------



## ontarian (Dec 15, 2011)

Really glad you are also liking your second EdMika adapted lens Harley. One minor point, the new tilt shift lenses are also only manual focus too so there really is no practical downside to using the 70's era original Canon TS lenses. 



Harley said:


> willrobb said:
> 
> 
> > Recently I had my mind set on a TS-E 24mm 3.5LII, I knew it'd be great for landscapes and also be amazing for some creative portraits. I did all the research I usually do, found everyone agreed it was a beautiful piece of glass, some of the best optics on a canon lens, I started putting money to the side for it....then I had a play with it and I talked myself out of it. My heart told me I really wanted it, but my head so no. Don't get me wrong, it is a beautiful lens, I do love it and I still think I will get it one day, but the reality is that for my work (editorial/weddings/portraits/corporate events/travel) I wouldn't use it so often to justify the price. Instead, I need another wide aperture lens with AF, say a 35mm f1.4L, Sigma 85mm f1.4, or a canon 135mm f2L, all lenses I can use in many more situations. Cheaper as well which helps.
> ...


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 15, 2011)

jouster said:


> I listen to my wife.



LOL oh sooooo true!


----------



## Jettatore (Dec 15, 2011)

branden said:


> I have found that living in close proximity to a lens rental shop has drastically cut down my frequency of purchases.
> 
> My heart rents; my head buys.



+1

I wouldn't want any major holes in a basic kit that lets you go have fun and also practice whatever areas of photography you are most interested in, but if it's not making you money all the time, save the super expensive stuff for rental with specific events in mind and a well thought out, specialized bag of gear planned. The only other way to have that sort of flexibility is to own at least 1 of everything if not more and that is just a waste even for those who could afford to do this.


----------



## RobertG. (Dec 16, 2011)

I try to listen more to my head than my heard. My heard says get the best lense available and do it right now. In the end, when I finally decided to get the lense, I start looking for a used one. So I really wanted the TS-E 24L but 2000 EUR are to much and I got a used one in an excellent condition for 1640 EUR. For all other lenses it had been the same. Only camera bodies I buy new and then I wait until I really need them or the dissatisfaction with the current one grew to a point that I really don't want to use it any longer.


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 17, 2011)

For me, my heart picks the lenses I _*want*_ and my head buys the ones I _*need*_.




thepancakeman said:


> Being wise makes the choice...less than obvious. I find that if I always listen to my head and ignore my heart, it can suck the fun out of things and make them utilitarian and boring. But always listening to the heart leads to a very expensive pile of...glass in this case...that just collects dust. Of course actually finding that balance is way beyond my meager skills...



well said!



branden said:


> I have found that living in close proximity to a lens rental shop has drastically cut down my frequency of purchases.
> 
> My heart rents; my head buys.



I rather buy than rent (frequently used lenses) since L lenses keep their values pretty well. But for exotics, renting is mostly the only solution


----------



## Rampado (Dec 17, 2011)

my heart always wins...


----------



## J. McCabe (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm a hobbyist, so - assuming I have the money - I listen to my heart.

I buy equipment for fun, not because I can rationally justify the expense.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 17, 2011)

80% heart
20% head, unless I rally really like it.


----------



## willrobb (Dec 17, 2011)

If we're talking percentages I'd say I was :

40% heart
60% head

My heart takes me in a direction for something, but when I think about practicalities, cost and usefulness the head kicks in a makes the decision for me. 

Maybe all this is because I am in my 30's, when I was in my 20's everything about my life was 100% heart, not just equipment.


----------



## KacperP (Dec 17, 2011)

Lens selection - 100% head
Taking photo - 100% head
Deciding on photo subject - 100% heart


----------



## akiskev (Dec 17, 2011)

I always listen to my "heart". In my opinion whoever doesn't make money from photography and invests in pricey equipment listens to his heart.


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 17, 2011)

I think tools.

I want the right tool for the right job. Wouldn't bring a 400mm lens to a birthday party!

Once I decide on the use, I go with the best glass I can (best L, best reviews, and most favorable opinions from sites like this one). I will have the lens a long time so want it to be right for me. Having said that:
100% head (choosing tool, and best lens)
100% choosing best pic.
sek


----------



## niccyboy (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm the worst impulse buyer on the planet. 

My signature in this is proof of this... My video signature would be just as long.

My head needs to workout and do some boxing classes because currently he is getting belted by heart.

I justify everything with 'oh it's an investment/tax writeoff... Idiot


----------



## pwp (Dec 17, 2011)

In business you need to keep a practical eye on the bottom line. Most purchases outside of the core every day kit need to be justified to some extent. Return on investment calculations are very much a "head" issue.

But you can't always be 100% practical. I've often thought that being a photographer beats the hell out of having to work for a living....it's FUN. Life is supposed to be ENJOYABLE!

So yes, there is plenty of room for "heart" purchases as well. My 24 f/1.4II and the 300 f/2.8is spring to mind here. I didn't _need _either of them at the time, but as it turns out they have been far more useful than I could have anticipated. And there are all sorts of other low priced and eye wateringly expensive "toys" that have been "heart" buys. Some have been useful and fun, and others inevitably fall into the "what was I thinking" category.

What will I buy tomorrow? Yes! That 135 f/2L !

Paul Wright


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 18, 2011)

If I thought only with my heart, I'd want tons of strange lenses sitting around, like old Kilfitt lenses (250mm f/1.3...I thought they had a f/1.7 something, like 200mm; apparently not though), and oddballs like the Canon 22-55mm, the Power Zoom, just out of pity.

If I thought only with my head, I'd probably not have the number of lenses I do today. Still, none of my lenses actually overlap in purpose (the 135mm f/2L and the 120-300mm f/2.8 Sigma don't really overlap).


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 19, 2011)

I just listen to rationale.



And the voice in my head.


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 19, 2011)

Exclusively my heart.

I hated the 18-55, and as such, could never abide anything with a similar focal length. I will never get a 17-50 2.8, no matter how good they may be...

I love the focal length 300. I have a 300 F4, and a 300 2.8. I got the 300 F4 over the 100-400 largely because I prefer 300.

I love the 50mm focal length (which seems to contradict the above...). My 50 1.4 is bea up, but hopefully I can get a new one at some point...


----------



## Cbadie (Dec 20, 2011)

Man...my head is currently trying to figure out why my heart can't make a decision. 
Hi - new to the forum here and find it quite informative! I currently have a 30d and looking at either the 15-85 or the 24-105L. My current lineup is a Tokina 12-24 and a Canon 70-200L. Most of my photos are landscape or cityscape, don't really do any portraits.

www.photo.net/photos/clarkbadie

If I get the 15-85 then my 12-24 basically becomes obsolete. Future trade in for a 50/1.4 perhaps.
If I get the 24-105 then I have the future option of going FF, although I don't see the need for that really.
Optically I suspect both are nearly the same..the reviews and user opinions reinforce that. Both have IS which I do value.

My head 15-85 as I think in the end it would suit me just fine on both wide and narrow...and the future looksmbright for a prime....and for an upcoming trip to Italy would be a great walk around. Less lens changes although I am kind of used to that already.
My heart says 24-105 because it's a L glass...I already have one and really like it.....and I like my 12-24.

.....or is it the other way around?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 20, 2011)

If I buy a lens new, I have a purpose for it, if I find a deal on a used one, as long as I know I can resell it without losing money, I buy it, test it out, and, if its not what I want, resell it. I never lose money, and usually come out slightly ahead.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 20, 2011)

Cbadie said:


> Man...my head is currently trying to figure out why my heart can't make a decision.
> Hi - new to the forum here and find it quite informative! I currently have a 30d and looking at either the 15-85 or the 24-105L. My current lineup is a Tokina 12-24 and a Canon 70-200L. Most of my photos are landscape or cityscape, don't really do any portraits.
> 
> www.photo.net/photos/clarkbadie
> ...



I know you aren't asking for advice, but I'm giving it anyway. If you don't see full frame in your future (realistically, I don't see it in mine), by all means go with the 15-85 mm. It's exceptionally sharp and quite solid. It's a great walk-around lens, covering an equivalent of 24-135mm. It's on my 7D about 90% of the time. Yes, I wish it were faster, but for travel you can't beat it.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 21, 2011)

I go with my heart, and what makes sense to my wallet.

That said, I recently sold my EF-S 18-135 and EF-S 55-250 for my first 'round' of "L"s. 16-35, 24-105 and 135. After seeing the difference in pictures, I know I made the right decision. But, I still miss the great walk-around range of the 18-135. And yes, I do not see a full-frame body in my future. The new 60D is quite sufficient for this amateur. 

Oh, I almost forgot...no wifey to make decisions for me like trips to Paris...


----------



## Cbadie (Dec 23, 2011)

unfocused said:


> Cbadie said:
> 
> 
> > Man...my head is currently trying to figure out why my heart can't make a decision.
> ...



Thanks! Using my *head *- I looked back at my exif data, where I took a bunch of shots on a trip, just to see where I am (normally) wide....
For a city scape, or pics in a city, about 40% of my shots were wide angle, 30% ultra wide (<15mm)
For a combined landscape and city scape, its about 33% and 22% respectively
For a landscape set its around 25% and 15% respectively

Point being is that I do like to shoot wide, and when I do a fair amount of the time it is actually wider than 15mm. Would I miss my Tokina? Hard to say but this tends to favor the 24-105, or at least hurts my theory that I would likely sell/trade in the Tokina.


----------

